# lost paddle below pine creek rapid



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

Lost werner bentshaft sidekick (carbon) below pine creek rapid. beer and karmic reward. 

contact Bryan 970.209.2404 

thanks!


----------



## MikeDiesel (Jun 30, 2005)

*Yo man, we got your paddle.*

My buddy found it around rapid # 1 or something. We have it at the AAE Shop. I will give you a call tommorow 


Mike


----------

